# Twilio library einbinden



## Ludwigm (19. Apr 2021)

Hi,
ich möchte gerne in einer Android-App zu Testzwecken die twilio library einbinden und nutzen. Leider ist das Tutorial nicht für gradle, sondern Maven geschrieben. Kann man daraus trotzdem einen Weg ableiten? Ich nutze AndroidStudio.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## kneitzel (19. Apr 2021)

Da wird aber doch auch gradle explizit erwähnt:


> In *Gradle*, paste the next line inside the *dependencies* block of your *build.gradle* file:
> 
> implementation group: "com.twilio.sdk", name: "twilio", version: "8.10.0"


Oder welche Probleme hast du konkret damit?


----------



## Ludwigm (19. Apr 2021)

Oh das hatte ich wohl übersehen ... 🤦‍♂️
Nachdem ich es nun eingefügt habe, gibt es die Fehlermeldung 


> _More than one file was found with OS independent path 'META-INF/DEPENDENCIES'._


Was genau ist das? Hat jemand eine Idee das Problem zu lösen?

Auf stackoverflow wird unter anderem geraten 'META-INF/DEPENDENCIES' mit exclude in build.gradle auszuschließen. Das verursacht dann den Fehler 


> _..\TestProjekt\app\build\intermediates\merged_java_res\debug\out.jar: Der Prozess kan nicht auf die Datei zugreifen, da sie von einem anderen Prozess verwendet wird._


----------

